# coffee_forums: In the market for a new grinder? @coffeeomega has the Baratza Encore f



## Tweet Bot (Dec 26, 2008)

coffee_forums: In the market for a new grinder? @coffeeomega has the Baratza Encore for £128.89 + VAT http://t.co/maQ9E8vpnX

More...

Follow Coffee Forums UK on Twitter @coffee_forums


----------

